# Goose banding - Who wants to Volunteer?



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I contacted Joe Robison (MDNR Biologist - Pt. Mouillee) today about goose banding/round up in mid june.

I know some of you had shown interest in doing this in the past and Joe has been nice enough to extend a great offer;

Right now, they're scheduled to band the week of 6/19 - 6/23 at Pt. Mouillee and surrounding downriver areas. They will also be banding birds from Belle Isle.

Joe realizes that a weekday can be hard for guys to try and attend, so 
IF we can get 12-15 Volunteers to help out on a weekend, He'll do an operation that following saturday as well.

so if you're interested, simply post up. as the date approaches, we'll need to firm up exactly who and how many. If we have enough, then it's on!

Interested?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
should have prefaced with: Southeast lower/metro area.

for those that are on the west side, UP or too far to drive but you're interested in seeing what/how this banding operation works, I would strongly suggest you contact your regional MDNR field office and find out if/when they would be banding in your area.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Branta-do you or Joe know of any banding going on up here? I'd love to get in on that...available whenever they want me. Good story opp, too.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Want to do a banding in the western up ?

Love to elp down there but its a bit to far


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Linda, I don't know if they are up there. I now they used to do a number of round ups around Houghton Lake and we always did some down by hodenpyle.
things are so different up there, I don't now who's the best contact for you. Maybe try the Cadillac Regional office(?) they should be able to at least point you in the right direction.

It would be a good, educational story for the viewership.(see my post in "times are a changing" thread. the Preview did it back in '87) I have some old pics of past roundups at hodenpyle if you want to use them!


Brandon- same story. check with your regional /district office and ask to talk to the wildlife biologist and that you'd like to volunteer with the goose banding. I'm sure they'd appreciate any and all the help they can get!


----------



## wingshot (Mar 5, 2004)

Branta, I was down there a few months ago turning my trapping permit. I talked to Joe and you I beleive hopefully you guys still have my number I wrote down for yas. Im still interested so ill head down there in the next few weeks and catch him in the office hopefully. Thanks for the update....


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Branta thank you for the info. Got the calendar marked. I was talking to the lady at the pt. mouilee office about this during last duck season. I will be there for sure with a few buddies and possible my little brother.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I have at least 3 guys that would love to help out..


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

prairie dog shoot probably the 9-10th. My daughter and I would like to possibly get involved. I might be able to round up a few others too. We have done goose round ups before, and had a great time. Sounds like some fun work.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Put my name in the hat. I can do Mondays or another day during the week with enough notice.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I would be very interested in helping. I will see what I can do. I'm sure my dad would be interested to. Shoot me a PM and let me know what's going on.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the responses so far.

Keep in mind that it would be Saturday morning (early start). 

Again, as the date approaches, I will ask again for a firm committment from people once we have a time/date.

I know it sounds like fun (and it is) but it's also important to be there if you say you're going to be there. Not enough guys and we can't do it - so those that did actually show up will have to turn around and leave. - and they won't be happy!! And I would have let down a friend - I won't have that!!


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

The boys and I can help on a weekend, should also be able to get a couple GDHA members to help as well.

Branta, give me a call 313-414-1001


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

will we need to bring waders or anything [other gear or tools etc?] Id have to get directions from you to get there [never been there before].


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

wingshot said:


> Branta, I was down there a few months ago turning my trapping permit. I talked to Joe and you I beleive hopefully you guys still have my number I wrote down for yas. Im still interested so ill head down there in the next few weeks and catch him in the office hopefully. Thanks for the update....


Wasn't me - probably the field Tech

I'm just a volunteer like the rest of you guys. (and a "hack" biologist if you ask Joe, but I've literally got the "BS" to prove otherwise!)  :lol: 

and to all: once it gets closer and we know where we're going to be, I'll line list what you should bring for the day.

again, thanks for the interest!


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

The ONLY way I can go is if I can keep a couple dozen bands for myself.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

I was waiting for some takers on this!!!!!  Just Joking.

All you guys that go for the banding make sure you guys check Branta's pockets!!!!!:evil: :yikes: :evil: 

Kevlar


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

I live right down the street and see no problem taking off a day during the week. Ill send you a PM with my number.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Again, I'll post up details in a couple of weeks. Just wanted to test the waters first to make sure there'd be some interest - and there's plenty!

So the banding will be the 24th of June (as of today - always subject to change). Location to be determined.


Kev, the shiners don't count nor do they look as cool on a lanyard! (might as well be a DU band!)


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

As always, Michigan Duck Hunters Association will be at Belle Isle to help out. We'll also have donuts, muffins, juice in the morning and water and antiseptic wipes and water during the day. We've helped the DNR every year since they started and even now with the Detroit Zoo's involvment. The most we did in one morning I believe was 1300 birds. Bring a change of clothes if you come and rain pants come in handy. Also, I was told that the DNR is not supposed to let kids handle the birds even though they overlook that policy most of the time. Don't be surprised though if someone from the DNR says something. It all depends on who from the DNR is there. Also, it takes 20 plus people to round up birds but only couple in the pens to pin and hand out birds. Those 20 people are then needed to hold birds until they can be given to the biologists to actually be banded. Everyone's role is needed. The reason I'm putting this up here is there have been hurt egos in the past by people who have expectations that cannot be fufilled. Still though it is a wonderful experience that I schedule a vacation day for every year. 

Ken Martin


----------



## gotduksikness (Nov 22, 2005)

Me and the boy are very interested. I am local to the area. Please let us know (confirm)


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks for the post Ken. I had failed to mention that MDHA is heavily involved as well with the Belle Isle banding. If banding on Belle Isle during the week is of interest to you, please let Mr. Martin know.

Joe is extending the offer to open up a saturday roundup for those of you that cannot attend during the week, but would like to participate.

And as ken points out, your assistance would be greatly appreciated. I should also briefly explain how it's going to work for you all so that your expectations coincide with reality!

let's say there are 200 birds on a small pond/body of water. Joe will layout the plan of attack that would include;
needing people to maybe use kayaks/canoes to help herd the birds towards the open field banding area. some maybe asked to walk the banks as blockers were others will stand with the snow fence at the banding area, ready to corral the birds up. the flocking instinct is strong when they're molting and it's basically follow the leader - you just get 'em going in the right direction.

once corralled, some volunteers will be asked to go into the "trap" and start gathering birds. (someone will show you the proper way to grab/hold) some will need to stand around the pen to help support it, others will be asked to be bird handlers to/from trap to bander.

2,3,4 PREDETERMINED individuals (Joe, probably the field tech and maybe another qualified person) will do the actual banding/crimping.

someone maybe asked to be the sectretary and log the information in as the bander calls out the information.

bird is aged/sexed/ band is crimped, and the bander will hand off the bird to another volunteer that will release the bird and/or transport to the MDNR vehicle as directed.

I've been doing this for years, decades really and like Ken, I take a vacation day to do help out I enjoy it so much. 

_will I get dirty_? probably. _will I get wet_? maybe. 
_will I learn something? _ FOR SURE!
If you've never handled a live goose/gosling, now's your chance!

I'll dig up some old pics and post up for review.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta,
Although I can think of a million other things I rather do than chase a bunch of "trash chickens" around into a snow fence corral, it really does sound like fun. So put me on the definite maybe list....if you still need some hands, lemme know and I'll try to break free from perch fishing, mowing the yard, chasing the wife around the house, or any number of more valuable things to be doing...:evil: Seriously, I'd like to help....


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks JD. Keep in mind that they _should_ be banding up in your neck of the woods as well. If it's more convenient, you might check and see if you can latch on there (TOO!).

definitely more fun than perch fishing or mowing lawn. Chasing the wife?... hmmmm.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

UPDATE.... DATE

got an email from Joe.

the Saturday banding will be JUNE 17th NOT the 24th.


----------



## ddolph (Dec 12, 2003)

I would like to help weekend or week day with some notice


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Branta,
> Although I can think of a million other things I rather do than chase a bunch of "trash chickens" around into a snow fence corral, it really does sound like fun. So put me on the definite maybe list....if you still need some hands, lemme know and I'll try to break free from perch fishing, mowing the yard, chasing the wife around the house, or any number of more valuable things to be doing...:evil: Seriously, I'd like to help....


Try Jewels for bait. She'll come come right in! (Hint; CZ works well! By the time she knows it, it's TOO LATE!)


----------



## ruger123 (May 16, 2006)

Im In Cadillac .


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

let me know when..will take time off work and bring the kids to help..they like to hunt..might as well teach them the rest as well to the taging and all..Just what do we need to bring, like boots or or or...


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Some of the things that you might want to bring:

Rain pants to go over your jeans
Shirt that you don't mind getting full of goose poop
Leather gloves
Rubber boots
Waders (most of the time not neccasary)
First Aid Kit
Antiseptic wipes


At Belle Isle MDHA brings water, gatorade and some munchables. I always have my first aid kit stocked and ready to go. The last couple of years the Detroit Zoo vets have used it patching up geese with fishing line and hooks imbedded. They keep saying they should bring stuff but they haven't yet. I'm always glad to help though.

Again at Belle Isle, we even recruit walkers, bikers, and onlookers that stop to see what all the commotion is. Most have never handled a wild animal before and all go away appreciating having learned about something they have always taken for granted.

I have a ton of pictures from years past and will post up some when I get home.

Ken


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Sign me up! I will be available for both Fri and Sat to help out at Pt. Mouillee. My wiife and kids may want to come along to watch and take pics etc...


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Branta,
You have a PM If you need me I'm there wanted to do it last year but missed out you have my number if you can let me know if you need me on th 17th ASAP I will have the day off.Waiting for your call.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

Branta,

Sounds like a good time, count me in!


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I have some info on Belle Isle.

It will be either the 14th or 15th of June. 7:00am to about noon. No banding just round up. MDHA will handle the pens but we still need people for herding into the pens. If you want me to call you when I find out the date please PM me.

Ken Martin


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

I have some spots in the thumb with birds.

How do we go about getting a banding project up here.

Team honker hangers will gladly help out.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Tanker, for your area, you'd want to call the Caro office or talk to Ernie down here in macomb.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Here's the skinny-

for those interested in banding, we're going to meet at the Pt. Mouillee Field office.

Date: 6/17 Saturday

Time: early! 6:00 a.m. !! (GASP!) they do this during the cool part of the day to reduce the stress on the young goslings.

What you'll need: Coffee! old cloths, boots if you have waders (uninsulated) bring 'em - can't hurt. 
I wear rain pants or hip boots becuase you will literally "scare the crap out of 'em" so you might get greased!) 

bring some water, drinks or snacks if you want to hang out after.

We'll be banding right in the area so it should conclude around 10-11:00

Hope to see many of you there!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
now that you know when and where, I'd certainly appreciate a firmer head count. again, we need 12-15 to do it so sign up if you're interested! thanks!!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I will be there. are we going in the units or does he have a spot some where else.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Branta my friend and I will be there for sure. So add 2 to the head count.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I imagine we'll band some there and some other locations around the area


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> Here's the skinny-
> 
> for those interested in banding, we're going to meet at the Pt. Mouillee Field office.
> 
> ...


Branta,
You'll be shocked to hear that I'm in! And I'm not gonna let you goosers forget the fact that I'm getting up at O'dark thirty to get there from here, AND doing this on behalf of helping "trash chickens".....good lord have I lost my mind???? I could be out walleye or perch fishing


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Branta,
> You'll be shocked to hear that I'm in! And I'm not gonna let you goosers forget the fact that I'm getting up at O'dark thirty to get there from here, AND doing this on behalf of helping "trash chickens".....good lord have I lost my mind???? I could be out walleye or perch fishing


Ducky,
Maybe you should come goose hunting with me on Labor Day weekend in Lake Solitude this year. You might like it. During the lulls you can cast for Pike and Bucketmouths.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

stacemo said:


> Ducky,
> Maybe you should come goose hunting with me on Labor Day weekend in Lake Solitude this year. You might like it. During the lulls you can cast for Pike and Bucketmouths.


Hey Stacemo- I heard through the grapevine of in-laws up there that a big piece of property on/around that lake is for sale...any truth that you know of? Not like I'm interested in buying it, just curious.

Labor Day will likely find me at a family gathering with a cold one....and my only thoughts about waterfowl hunting then will likely be getting the gear together for the trip to North Dakota the first week of October.


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 12,13 and 14 year old and myself that would like to join you in your efforts..please advice if you need more hands to help..thanks


----------



## duckman39 (Dec 26, 2004)

Branta,I would like to help on the 17th,myself and two girl`s.I`m not sure where Pt. Mouillee is though?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta,
My lovely bride informed me on Sunday that we have a wedding to go to on Saturday, June 17th  so it appears that I can't make the goose round-up afterall. Sorry.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

JD,

we'll let you off the hook this time!

For directions, mapblast or mapquest the address below;

37205 Mouillee Rd.
Rockwood, MI 48173


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

I'll be there Saturday morning.........


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

*June 14th
7:00am
Belle Isle Nature Center*

No banding just round up. If you want to band around the Metro area during the week let me know (name and phone number) because I am putting together a list for the DNR Biologist.

Ken Martin


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

That was a BLAST this morning!!!!!1 And we had 6-7 young people that learned alot about wildlife today. 

More banding to be done Monday and Tuesday. I'll be there Monday for sure!!!!


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Glad to hear it! 

How many birds?


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> How many birds?


Around 150 birds I believe, plus we caught and recorded quite a few that already had some bling. Plus on the last group there were at least five that were too small to band.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Ken Martin said:


> *June 14th
> 7:00am
> Belle Isle Nature Center*
> 
> ...



How'd it go? Where did the birds without a paper trail end up?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

think the final tally was 155.

they'll be banding more throughout the week. if anyone can lend a hand, contact Joe at the Pt. Mouillee field office.

as for me- 
I'm grabbing my carp giggin' spear and heading back down there! I've never seen so many! One just about made it into the kayak with me! :yikes:


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Branta said:


> think the final tally was 155.
> 
> they'll be banding more throughout the week. if anyone can lend a hand, contact Joe at the Pt. Mouillee field office.
> 
> ...


Haha I am with ya on that one!! We were wishin we had brought our bows with us. We had thought about bringin the boat down there and shootin afterwards but for some reason didn't . It is legal to shoot them where we were correct? Was entertaining to watch them jump clear out of the water.

I had a good time, just wish I would've got a little more sleep first. If I didn't have work Monday and Tuesday I'd be there.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Ya i had a great time. just wish I would have went to sleep before.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

576 birds removed from the island and sent to the Maple River area north of Lansing. 133 were already banded the numbers recorded for the DNR. We had about 20 people all together out there from the DNR Detroit Zoo and MDHA. There was even a guy who stopped his Harley, asked what we were doing, and took his helmet off and got in line to grab a goose. He even went to the next spot with us. 

There is going to be some banding during the week around Port Huron and the St Clair Flats area. If you want to help let me know and I'll add your name to the call list.

Ken


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Ken Martin said:


> 576 birds removed from the island and sent to the Maple River area north of Lansing.....Ken


:yikes: :yikes: :yikes: NOOOOO! Keep those darn things as far away from me as possible...:evilsmile Just kiddin' y'all. Lwing and his crew like to terminate them in the Gratiot Co. area, so he'll probably be happy that you brought him some more.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Spent the last two days helping with banding in S.E. area. Don't remember "actual" count but it's well over 350 for the last two days. 

First year being part of "the crew" and it was a lot of fun. Saw some old friends and made some new ones. Hope to be in on it next year. 

And thanks to Joe from the DNR for putting up with me.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

TB- did he get any faster?!

Lot's of JU's ? :evil:


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Bill did most of the juvie's...........We gave Joe the one's that went " kicking and screaming!!!


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

Any information on banding of geese on the SW side of the state?


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

MIDHA Mac bay chapter is banding on Sat the 24th in Ottawa county. One of the locations is Windmill Island in Holland @ 7:15 AM. Go to www.midha.org and find the Mac Bay chapter. Erv Deweerdt is who you will want to contact for more info, as far as where help may be needed. I think some banding will also be happening in Grand Haven too, I think they wanted boats for that one.

Erv will be able to help you out.

Brian


----------

